# feeding times????



## piranahman (Aug 13, 2003)

just wondering guys on what the general opinion to feeding times is.

i notice on this site that a lot of peeps are feeding at the same time of day and there p's are expecting it..

im just curious as towhich is best. as the p's are normally scavengers would i be betta off feedin at a set time or would it be more natural to change my feeding times as i do there diet..

just wanna make my tank as natural as poss i guess..


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

I feed mine once a day,but I don't think it makes alot of difference as long as you are keeping them well fed.Hope this helps.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

1 time a day around 7-9pm.


----------



## piranahman (Aug 13, 2003)

i see your point and i suppose you could tell if theyre off there food if the feeding is done at the same time. i guess i dont want them expecting food at the same time every day..call me weird







just want my tank to be as natural as poss..


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I feed my once a day around 10pm


----------



## MarcusK408 (May 18, 2003)

I feed mine once a day between 8-11pm


----------



## caazi (Jul 28, 2003)

I feed mine once a day whenever I feel like getting up.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Twice for me.. before i go to work, and when I come home from work..


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Once per day around 9:00 pm...







!


----------



## VOYAGERXP (Jul 18, 2003)

I feed mine at 6pm everyday but i thought fish have only a memory span of 3 seconds. So how can they be expecting there food.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

twice a day, once in morning once in evening


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I feed mine once per day, usually between 9 and 10 pm.
My reds seem to realize when it's feeding time because they get restless at around 8:30 - 9 pm, and start following me around through the tank.

I understand that this is far from their natural behaviour, but on the other hand, it's one of the few possibilities to have at least a little bit of interaction with these critters....


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I feed mine once every other day around 11:30 pm.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Man you guys feed a lot. I dont like the idea of routeen feeding. I feed mine different days. Sometimes I wait 4 days, sometimes every other day....i like to change it up so they never know when the next meal is comming....they are very aggressive eaters. I also rarely feed until they are full. Some times I cant help it because the big terns eat so much and are the first to the food I just keep tossing meat in until the others get some.
I feed my geryi shoal more often, every other day or every 3rd day, because they are smaller and more apt to eat a fellow tank mate.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Well, I have a good reason to keep my reds full - otherwise, they'd eat all their tank mates








But they are perfectly healthy and active (nice 'n' thick, but not overfed), never had any diseases or serious injuries, and grew (and are still growing) pretty fast, so I guess it pays off...


----------



## piranahman (Aug 13, 2003)

i think grosse gurke makes sense to me.. i suppose it comes down to preference.. as long as i feed them hey :laugh:

cheers guys


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I am not saying anyone is doing anything incorrectly, just that my fish eat so much better with this method. When I fed daily they would not feel the need to eat right away and the food sometimes sat in the tank. Now they always eat everything....much less clean up for me!!


----------



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

i feed like twice a day...round 12 pm at lunch time and around 8 pm (dinner time)


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I feed once a day around 8PM I also skip a day every once in awhile.


----------



## bigb1 (Jul 8, 2003)

Twice a day around my work schedule.
I've been doing it for three weeks now and my monsters know when it's feeding time!!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Well, I have a good reason to keep my reds full - otherwise, they'd eat all their tank mates


Same reason i feed my Caribas every single day (but a day per week)...







!


----------

